# 722 to Hopper Questions



## T-Keith (Jun 25, 2011)

Since the hopper has been out a while, I thought maybe someone could answer a few questions. Sorry if these have been posted, I did some searching and did find a lot of answers. Right now we have had the 722 for about 3 years, and have been very happy with it. I would like to be able to upgrade our second TV to HD and have the extra hopper features.

1. Are my recorded programs transferable from my 722? I do not have an external drive.

2. Since I'd be losing my OTA tuner, have local channels improved at all? Currently we only get the first channel, without all the sub channels available OTA. We like to record PBS kids shows.

3. Is this RF remote capable like the 722? I have mine in a closet, so no IR possible.

4. Quality problems? Our 722 still works great, even in a dusty closet.(I do have a fan for airflow)

5. Any deals available for existing customers? Last time they would give me no deals until I called to cancel. Recently my parents tried this and got nothing. Right now after a dilemma with billing we are paying $55 for the top 100 package. It looks like for the 120(current cheapest online that has channels we watch) would be around $46 for the first 4 months, $53 for 5-12 and 73 for 13-24. Not sure if that's worth upgrading, or how long we can keep our current equipment.

thanks for the help,
-Keith


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

1. You cannot transfer directly. You need to use an EHD, there is no charge to activate it. 
2. I believe the quality has to do with how your local HD is delivered to Dish. I do not see any difference in my OTA and the HD delivered by Dish in my dma. OTA should be available shortly.
3. I believe the Hopper has UHF, so that one should be fine, not sure about the Joeys. Also, not sure if you are getting any.
4. Hopper currently has some bugs yet. They seem to be getting better.
5. Send a PM to a DIRT member and let them check your account.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hoppers and Joeys use the same remote (40.0 UHF 2G).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Hoppers and Joeys use the same remote (40.0 UHF 2G *Zigbee* ).


Important note above as 922 use also 2G.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Important note above as 922 use also 2G.


I wrote what is on the back of the remote. Isn't the 922 remote a "32.0" ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's right, but it's still "2G" kind, but no support for Zigbee.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

So look for a 40.0 remote, not a 32.0 remote. Those designations appear on the remote. "Zigbee" does not.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's what puzzled me - when I did try to use *same "2G"* remote from 922 for 813/110.
Perhaps the company (as usual - remember dishwire ?) didn't get a certificate for the mark.


----------



## T-Keith (Jun 25, 2011)

One more question. Does the Hopper have Google tv integration? I was thinking of getting the new vizeo Google tv box, and I know the 722 had integration.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seen no one report about the Google TV integration with h2k ...


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

James Long said:


> So look for a 40.0 remote, not a 32.0 remote. Those designations appear on the remote. "Zigbee" does not.


32.0 will work, but only with the tv1 side of the chip up.



T-Keith said:


> One more question. Does the Hopper have Google tv integration? I was thinking of getting the new vizeo Google tv box, and I know the 722 had integration.


Neither the Hopper nor the 922 have the integration. Can still use a google tv device with them, just won't get the guide information in searches with the google tv device.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

puckwithahalo said:


> 32.0 will work, but only with the tv1 side of the chip up.
> ...


How you did pair it ? I don't interesting in IR mode.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

P Smith said:


> How you did pair it ? I don't interesting in IR mode.


tv1 side on the 32.0 isn't IR, still UHF. And pair it just like you would the 40.0, bring up system info and hit the sat button (since the 32.0 doesn't have the pair button). Have to make sure it is unlinked from any receiver it was previously linked to first.


----------



## T-Keith (Jun 25, 2011)

puckwithahalo said:


> Neither the Hopper nor the 922 have the integration. Can still use a google tv device with them, just won't get the guide information in searches with the google tv device.


Ouch, it's starting to sound like a downgrade. Can you elaborate on this? If it can't access the guide, what can it do?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

T-Keith said:


> Ouch, it's starting to sound like a downgrade. Can you elaborate on this? If it can't access the guide, what can it do?


It can access the guide as far as in the same manner you would with the receiver's remote, just guide information doesn't show in search results through the Google TV device. Thats the only difference.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I've never had the integration on my GTV. It's not worth the extra charge.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> I've never had the integration on my GTV. It's not worth the extra charge.


Its a cool feature, but also one I can easily live without, especially with all of the other things my Hopper does


----------



## randob (Jul 15, 2012)

Seems like $24 for the new setup per month vs. $23 for old. Correct? Waiting out my 5 posts before I can send PM to DIRT. Any other gotchas with this upgrade? Planning on using Sling Adapter & Netgear Dual-Band Wireless-N USB adapter.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

monthly charges on H+2J's is 14, plus WHDVR of $10 a month. So $24, yes. 622 is a duo, so that's $17 + $6 DVR = $23 so yeah. For a buck more you get HD everywhere.

It's pretty awesome.


----------

